#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  De goedkoopste vliegtuigtickets naar Marokko

## Abdoellah_

Voor de genteresseerden; er bestaat sinds kort een vergelijksite die alle airlines van Europa naar Marokko met elkaar vergelijkt op prijs, dus een goede tip als je goedkoop naar Marokko wilt vliegen, er staan daar 17 Marokkaanse bestemmingen vermeld; www.air-maroc.eu

----------

